# How long after a spay/neuter?



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

I've found a few nearby rescues/breeders. I'm actually on the waiting list of one breeder, and while I have a good friend who's willing to be the quarantine house, but I was wondering about gender mixing.

I've always had girls, because I have issues with boy parts on rodents ;D lol, and my newest three girls are definitely the most active I've ever had. But I wouldn't mind a cuddly boy or two, but obviously, there would need to be a surgery or two before that happened. I was wondering how long after a spay or a neuter would I need to wait before introducing the opposite genders after quarantine of course... and if it's a long waiting period, maybe it'll pass while during quarantine.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

it's about two weeks for males... no wait time for females though. maybe just a day or two to heal a bit  just a reminder that neutering the males does not actually remove or reduce the size of their man bits...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Jaguar said:


> it's about two weeks for males... no wait time for females though. maybe just a day or two to heal a bit  just a reminder that neutering the males does not actually remove or reduce the size of their man bits...


Actually it does, they shrink quite a bit


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

Most of the pictures of boys after-surgery show them with much smaller or none at all, so that actually never crossed my mind xD Knowing my luck I'd end up with one whose didn't shrink one bit xD


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

there was more emphasis on the remove part... you'd be surprised how many people still think neutering = cutting everything off


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL, I can understand that. But I knew they weren't fully removed on the boy-os, but it just never dawned in my little tired brain (yay Vacation Bible School this week) that bits would remain


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

LOL I find their gigantic testicles amusing. I thought you meant testicles too jaguar, and, actually, it's not common, but there are a few vets who actually leave much of the fat pads in there, I believe they just do it like a vasectomy, cutting the seminiferous tubes. 

If you neutered the boys during qt they'd be ready before you're finished with the quarantine 

If you're considering surgery though, I feel I should throw it out there that spaying completely removes the chances of uterine issues like polyps, cysts, prolapse, pyometra, etc, and greatly reduces the chances of mammary tumors. If you're interested in more info on that I'm sure we can answer most of your questions.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

All of the neutered males I have been fostering have very small sacks left over after the neuter, but I have seen neutered males with the junk still intact for the most part. I was actually unaware there were different ways of doing it.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

If you can stomach the man-bits, you should get spays done. They are more benificial in my opinion.

I also find the huge goolies amusing, and my males seem to be quite proud of them!

For females, I only wait a couple of days for them to heal up. Males are still fertile for a couple of weeks.


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

Hubby and I are talking about as soon as we have enough saved up getting all three of them spayed anyway, as it's so much better for them health wise. I just have to double check with my normal vet for a time/date/price.

We could probably pay for it now, but then we wouldn't have the emergency fund, and I'd rather not touch that unless it's an actual emergency :


----------

